# Things For Sale-Look!



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Okay, so I am making this thread (with Marchwind's permission) so I can re-post fiber-related ads from some of the big lists I'm on (Yahoo Groups, not Rav related). People have lots of stuff for sale, they are posting and re-posting often, and not many people are responding to the ads, as far as I have been informed. I have had my pick of everything I've wanted, some really good stuff , PLUS I made a new online lady friend in WA who has a wicked sense of humor. I will update, remove or etc my posts here to keep them current, and if any of you buy any stuff, please let me know what item/s to remove from which ad/s. Each ad will be a separate post. I am constantly getting new ads every day.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

[email protected] this is Morning Sun Fiber Barn (a fiber processor) Wapello, Iowa.

I have for sale superfine cashmere, mongolian cashmere, quanaco, and camel down. Please email me with enquiries and I can send a picture via my smart phone. I do not have a web site. All fibers have been commericially prepared and are in cloud form. Sharon.

I sell by the ounce, quanco $30.70 oz, Mongolian cashmere $11.60 ounce, camel down $5.80, mocha super fine cashmere $20.50 oz , 85% pygora/15% wool/silk $7.00 ounce I also have yak but it is in the trailer and not sure of price. 
Sharon


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

hi there, I have angora fiber in the following colors :white, Fawn, Grey and rare Silver.I sell them 1 oz in a gallon zip lock bag. I also have fiber for felters, a mix of mats that we remove from the rabbits. I only charge 7.00$ a bag plus $3 shipping to anywhere in the US.There is no handling charge on the fiber. Thanks, Nancy

[email protected]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

*1 - 2 inch White Angora Rabbit Wool Sale $2..00 ounce.*
*
*
*1 - lbs $30.00 plus shipping.*
*
*
*2 - lbs $55.00 plus shipping*
*
*
*Very clean ready to use.*


[email protected]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

*[email protected]
*

*White Angora Rabbit Wool.*
*3 inch - *
*Very clean - no matts - no veggie matter*
*Ideal for spinning or felting*
*1 gallon size bag is 2 ounces $14.00*
* Shipping $8.50*
*
*
*Smokey White Angora Rabbit Wool.*
*3 inch - *
*Very clean - no matts - no veggie matter*
*Ideal for spinning or felting*
*1 gallon size bag is 2 ounces $14.00*
*Shipping $8.50*
*
*
*1 - Lb White Angora Rabbit*
*3 inch - *
*Very clean - no matts - no veggie matter*
*Ideal for spinning or felting*
*16 ounces $96.00*
*Shipping $13.00*
*
*


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Almost down to the bottom of the pile--in time for 2014 shearing.[/FONT]
 
Tim-Cotswold/BFL cross. 5 to 6 in staple. loose loopy curl,shiny, closer to Cotswold in micron. 6 3/4 lbs $8.00 perlb
 Great for peg loom rugs, shepherd's rugs, outdoor wear

BFL/Cots cross. BFL dominant. 4in staple. Great luster. Nice hand. Some yellowing,washes out. 4 1/2lbs $8.00 per lb
 Multi purpose. Less suited for rugs.

Price does NOT include postage.

Thank you.

Peggy Lauver
Farm in the Hollow
[email protected]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

RESERVE YOUR FAVORITE FLEECES TODAY! We've just updated our farm website with over 60 gorgeous fleeces for your spinning pleasure. More than 50 of our sheep are purebred Romney and Romney-cross, plus we have some dazzling Cotswolds and Merinos too. Many of our fleeces are already reserved, and it's only a month till shearing day, so act soon to make sure you get your favorites! Find detailed descriptions and photos from 2013 and make your reservations nowâthey are going fast! http://ramsteadranch.com/handspinning-fleeces/
MEET THE NEWLY EXPANDED FLOCK This fall, Melissa Lines of SkyLines Farm retired from the sheep raising side of her farm. Having long loved her Romney and Romney-cross fleeces, I jumped at the opportunity to purchase these beautiful animals. See all of the SkyLines fleeces combined with Ramsteadâs fleeces on our newly updated website!
GET TO KNOW RAMSTEAD RANCHCome âtourâ our ranch online. Sustainable farming is our focus, and we love to let people know that their purchases come from a healthy, robust farm that uses natural and organic practices. http://ramsteadranch.com/welcome-to-ramstead-ranch-about-the-ranch/
Thanks to all who come by for a visit, and I look forward to providing you with fabulous fleeces!
As always, baa!
Eileen Napierâthe Head Shepherdess here at Ramstead Ranch
Ramstead Ranch
Eileen Napier
[email protected] (email me to get on our fleece & fiber list!)
509.442.4725
*Divine Fleeces for Handspinners
*Grass Finished Beef and Lamb
*Pasture Raised Poultry and Pork
www.ramsteadranch.com


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Prices do not include shipping. Please provide your zip code for a postal quote. I will take a money order, cashiers check, personal check or paypal. 


To give you an idea what is in each book, I've put together a blurb. Nearly all the books have a former owner's name in/on it.




*DYE*
$5.00 *Fabric Printing: Screen Method* by Richard Valentino & Phyllis Mufson, (1975) SC, 49+ pg, gobs of illus., (âscreen printingâ), San Francisco, CA, showing the art of printing in the creation of a book, going thru process step-by-step. Set up a studio, materials, design suggestions, sources, techniques. Special emphasis ion photo methods.


$21.00 *Wild Color* (Natural Dyes) Jenny Dean, 100 recipes (1999) Watson-Guptil, SC, 144 pg. 
part one deals with the dyeing process, mordanting, choosing yarns, and adjusting color variations. pt 2 deals with the dyes themselvesâcollecting, preparing, storing dyestuffs plus specific recipes. SC, 144 pg.




*FELT*
$20.00 -*Fundamentals of Feltmaking* by Patricia Spark, Shuttlecraft Books (1989) SC, How to: fiber, supplies & equipt., prepare fleece, sample, shrinkage & weight, make felt: flat & 3-D, finishing, creative design.


$10.00 -*Feltmaking, Technique & Projects*, Inge Evers, Lark Books (1987) SC. History, basic tech & equipt., traditional and modern tech. & motifs, clothing, other applications: group feltmaking, sculpture, etc.


$24.00 -*The Felting Needle Further Fantasies* by Ayala Talpai, self-pub/Diligence Woodworking & Design (Spr 2003) spiral. A 2nd workbook. Packed with details, ideas and recently emerged techniques.




*PROJECTS*
$5.00 -*Baby, Baby, Babyâ¦A Baker's Dozen *by Handweaver's Guild of America, folder/SC. (1984), using mostly very washable fibers, good ideas for other items. Drafts and directions for 13 projects. The third in "A Baker's Dozen".


$5.00 -*Tablemats and Beyondâ¦A Baker's Dozen *by Handweaver's Guild of America, folder/SC. (before 1984), using carpet warp, linen, perle cotton and more. Placemats, potholders; good ideas for other items. Drafts and directions for 13 projects. The first in "A Baker's Dozen".


$26.00 -*Seven Projects in Rosepath, revised* by Berta Frey SC (1959), 29 pg. Originally planned & written for monthly program of a weavers' guild, conducted by correspondence. Chief value lies in the various samples & directions. 2nd Ed-some corrections & better illus. Rosepath: pattern & tabby weft; twill of the herringbone type. Each project a different warp, 4 & 8 harness/shaft. #1 Warp yarn variations, #1 color variations, #1 design 4 color & texture, #1 sampler of (10) lace weaves, #1 4h-interwoven/8h-in double width, #1 in boundweaving, #1 Special Tech (8) (finger-controlled).


$12.00 -*Weave It! 28 Projects For Your Home* by Marilyn Meltzer (1981) HC. Basics, afghan, bedspread, blanket, hammock, lamp shade, pillow, room divider, rug, shelves, swing, window coverings, upholstery, etc.


$4.00 -*Weaving You Can Use *by Jean Wilson, (1975), SC. Household weavings; weaving to shape and in units to be joined, ethnic sources shown & discussed. Upholstery, rugs, pillows, draperies, room dividers, towels, bedspreads, more. Instructions, diagrams, patterns. 




*VARIOUS*
$4.00 -*The Art of Weaving* by Else Regensteiner, HC, dj, (1970). Comprehensive text, diagrams, drafts, examples of fabrics. Complete coverage of materials & equipment, techniques & creative possibilities.


$4.00 -*Practical Modern Weaving* by Rosemary Murray, SC, (1975). Concise, practical, well-illustraited course in weaving techniques on a simple table loom for beginners, offers attractive colourful, up-to-date design ideas on which to practice new skills. 


$10.00 -*Thrums; Odds and Ends for Handweavers and Dyers* by Faithe Shaw Nunneley, self-pub (1991) SC, Weavingâhow to, color, clothing, dyeing, finishings, guilds/study groups.




To make a purchase or ask questions about these books, please contact me off list. 
Thank you, 
Kay Doolittle, Woodinville, WA 98077; <[email protected]>


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have Cotswold locks both undyed and dyed (or can dye to order). We grow the cotswold sheep on our certified naturally grown farm. The locks are 5-7" long, washed with minimal vm, shiny and sturdy. 

Great for tail spinning, comb and spin (I spin with minimal twist and it remains lofty and soft), knit locks, or make doll hair.


Pictures upon request


Christie



-- 
_Shearing and spinning and weaving, Oh MY!_
 _Dr. Christina L. Berry, Ed. D.
[email protected]
256-829-8874
__One Faith Ministries: www.onefaithmin.org 
__Shekinah Farm: www.shekinah-farm.com
One Faith Publishing
__http://www.currclick.com/index.php?affiliate_id=135336_


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I have dropped most of my prices since last week. All items are sold from my website and ebay, so please do not email me asking if an item is available. I am also donating 10% of ALL sales to The Salvation Army and The National Red Cross. This sale will end when most or all items have sold or the end of March when I am moving, whichever comes first. 

You will find all of the items I have for sale on my website at http://blujay.com/My_Big_Sale 

(use copy & paste if necessary). 

Texsolv 12" Heddles
Flat Steel 10" or 10 1/2" Heddles
Wire 10" or 10 1/2" Heddles
Flat Steel 12" Heddles

Spinning Designer Yarns - Diane Varney 
Weaving in Miniature (Autographed) - Strickler & Taggart
Learn to Weave on the Rigid Heddle Loom - Ashford
Weaver's Magazine Fall 1998
Weaver's Magazine Spring 1999
Spin-Off Magazine Spring 1995
Spin-Off Magazine Fall 1995 
Handwoven Magazines: 1980 - 2004
The Fabric Book II by Harrisville Designs and Leslie Voiers
Handwoven Design Collection 1, 3, 4, 5, 7, 10, 11, 12, 18, 19

Tom Siske Spinning Wheel - Cherry Wood

I don't know how much this seller has left, she posts often.

Norwood 30" Weaving Width Cherry Wood Loom 4H, 6T 
Norwood 30" Weaving Width Cherry Wood Loom 8H, 10T
Beka 60" Weaving Width Cherry Wood Loom 8H, 10T

Niddy Noddy - Cherry? 
Bamboo Knitting Needles 
Punch for Knitting Machine Cards 
Schacht Loom Treadles 
Leclerc 60" Sectional Warp Rakes for Beam - 1" Spacing 

Tea, Herb & Milk Soaps - Natural Ingredients, Naturally Better
Web: www.teaherbmilksoaps.com 
Email: [email protected] 
Email: [email protected]


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

This my new friend, Kay, in WA state. AS far as I know she still has these books.

Prices do not include shipping. Please provide your zip code for a postal quote. I will take a money order, cashiers check, personal check or paypal. 


To give you an idea what is in each book (and magazine), I've put together a blurb. Nearly all the books have a former owner's name in/on it.




*OTHER CULTURES (Native)*
$12.00 -*CEDAR: Tree of Life to the Northwest Coast Indians *by Hilary Stewart, U of Wash. Press (1984) SC, 192 pgs. From the giant cedar of the rainforest, came a wealth of raw materials vital to the way of life, art and culture of the early First Nations people of the NW coast. The wood became canoes, houses, totem poles & dance masks. Inner bark woven into mats & baskets, plied into cordage & netting, processed into soft, water-repellent clothing. Withes into heavy-duty rope, roots into watertight baskets. 550 detailed drawings, 50 photos, tools & techniques used, and more.


$5.00  *Circles of The World, Traditional Art of the Plains Indians* by Richard Conn, Denver Art Museum (1982) SC. Intro, Circle of the Family, the Tribe, Humanity, Unknown, the Circles Today, color & b/w plates w/explanations. A good look at clothing and history.


$2.00 -*Han Indians, People of the River*, Dawson Indian Band (Athapaskans), Dawson, Yukon/Eagle, AK, (1988), SC,15 pgs. Tribal history from the first arrivals from Asia; Life, times & culture before Russian/Hudson Bay traders; Yukon gold rush; Present & Future; biblio.


$6.00 -*Design Motifs of Ancient Mexico* by Jorge Enciso, Dover (1953/1969), SC. Unusual collection of pictorial material of 766 primitive designs to add color & strong lines to handcrafts; 90% of material has never been printed, copyright free. Aztec, Maya, Totonac, Zapotec, Olmec, Toltec and other early Mexican cultures.


$5.00 -*Embroidery of MexicoâGuatemala*, Travel of the World Handicrafts, Vol. 1, Japanese text, Tokyo (1975), SC. Garments, embroidery, present-day pictures from the Chiapas to the Jalisco. Different figures to be embroidered or stitched. Ideas for double-weave, pick-up or tapestry within pages.


$12.00 -*Latin American Brocades: Explorations in Supplementary Weft Techniques* by Suzanne Baizerman & Karen Searle, SC, 35 pg mono.[clean]*. *(1976) Dos Tejedoras, MN. Techniques, weaving them, free weft float patterns, more. Special weaving instructions for rigid heddle, frame looms, four harness and other looms.


$10.00 -*Textiles of Ancient Peru and Their Techniques* by Raoul DâHarcourt, U of Washington Press (1962/1974), SC. [Top of binding crinkly due to past spilled liquid, all pages open.] Pub. in French in 1934, has been the classic work of Peruvian textiles and techniques of pre-Columbian weaving. Complete text & all black and white illus., prints, and diagrams of the original 1962 English translation. Ideas of innumerable ways yarns can be manipulated to produce cloth, Peru archaeology, techniques of textile manufacture.




*MAGAZINE*
I*nterweaveâbefore Spin-Off (1977) & Handwoven (1979)* (less recipes, more articles)
$6.00  *Fall 80 vol 5 #4âWeavers of Guatemala & Peru: a continuing Inspiration*âGuatemala: its weaving & people, Paracas Needle Technique, backstrap weaving, spare-weft twining (ancient Peru), plaiting - Peru; clothing from rectangles, home brewâcentroid colors, defining your business, Jacob sheep, S&W pickup-an alternative, choose projects to suit fleece.




*TECHNIQUES *
$17.00 -*Double Weave Series from The Looming Arts* by Mary Pendleton, (1974) SC, 13 pgs. The weave, projects, with pattern, multi-layered, clothing, more.


$8.00 -*Double Weave Study Workshop *by Weavers Guild of Boston, (1973) SC, 15 pgs. Directions from Dorothy Mirth Young, Master Weaver. Program of study to clarify and fill in more detail of the oral directions given during this workshop. Follow each step and do the samples, learn the basics of the use of double weave in so many innovative textiles and fiber art forms. Instructions originally part of a 24 sample kit, but the samples woven mimic the kit samples.


$16.00 -*Handwoven* by Susan Guagliumi, (1976) The Unicorn, SC, 31 pgs. Ideas & planning assistance for projects woven from plain to double weave (tubular). Placemats, bags, clothing, pillows, finishings.


$4.00 -*The Pile Weaves* by Jean Wilson, (1974) SC, 96 pg. Ends of yarn, cut or looped, rising above a flat background weave to create a surface interest. The pile may be shaggy, tightly packed and upright, smoothed down in regular rows, or a wild non-directional tangle of cut ends. Useful as rugs, carpets, cushions, wall hangings. Instructions & line drawings of 26 techniques & how to do them.


$20.00 -*A Rug Weaver's Source Book*; a compilation of Rug Weaving Technique, by Interweave (1984) SC. 8 different crafts peopleâhow do they do what they do? Ideas, loom types & materials, edges & tension, finishes, weaves: plain, twill, rag, rya, warp-faced & block; card-woven selvages & shaft-switching.


$17.00â*VHS:** Tapestry Weaving, Level 1* w/Nancy Harvey, (1985) Victoria Video Productions. Video Workshop, running time: 110 minutes in color. Weave horizontal, vertical, diagonal, circular, vertical curving and horizontal curving shapes. Includes many technical considerations as well as finishing and mounting tips. Also learn slit, interlocking, outlining, pick and pick, horizontal stripes and more.


$17.00â*VHS:** Tapestry Weaving, Level 2* w/Nancy Harvey, (1987) Victoria Video Productions. Video Workshop, running time: 107 minutes in color. Techniques include horizontal shading (hatching, hachures and floating bars), vertical shading (using single and multiple strands of weft), vertical outlining, refinements of double weft and single weft interlock and how to create overlapping transparent imagery. Plan a project, prepare a cartoon, color sampling. Tapestry technique can be used in pillows, rugs, tote bags, wall hangings, and even clothing.


$12.00 -*A Handbook of Weaves* by G. H. Oelsner, HC w/dj (1952?). Translated & revised by Samuel S. Dale, including a supplement on the analysis of weaves & fabrics, 1,875 illustrations. Dover Publications, good shape considering age. A 1915 reference book, republished. More of an idea book, technical info, not a "recipe" book. Great for creating patterns and extending basic knowledge of weaves. From simple draft and plain weave to more complicated fancy weaves, with clear text and 1,875 working diagrams. Some weaves: irregular, double-stitched and filling satins; basket and rib; twills: steep, undulating, broken, offset, corkscrew, interlocking, herringbone, fancy; honeycomb and lace, tricot and matelassÃ©; corded, piquÃ© and kersey; hundreds more including 342 crÃ©pe weaves, etc.


$16.00 -*Summer and Winter; and Other Two-Tie Unit Weaves* by Harriet Tidball, Shuttle Craft Monograph #19, SC, (1966) 58 pgs. The two-tie unit is a threading system rather than a weave. Its usefulness lies in the amazing range of fundamental textile types and variations which can be woven on it, including classic Summer and Winter. Color designing in many ranges is its natural expression; the interlacement is suitable for incorporating any type of material or yarn. The 2-tie unit system or the Summer and Winter threading with its variations, has adaptability for textiles to serve almost any textile function, as well as great scope for purely decorative textiles or hangings. 


$10.00 -*Summer and Winter; Technique and Variations* by Annis Jefferson (1977), copied & comb-bound, 25 pgs. Summer and Winter system provides the most useful and versatile foundation for weaving a wide variety of designs, surface textures, and color combinations. It is a 3-thread construction; a warp, a pattern weft and a binder or tabby. Pg 2-11-beginning weavers, pg 12-25 multi-harness S&W.


$7.00 -*Surface Interest: Textiles of Today* by Harriet Tidball, Shuttle Craft Monograph #2, SC, (1961) 22 pgs. [a little wrinkled/smelly] Lifting of the chief design elements of a textile to the surface. Implies the use of a backing or subsidiary element to create the foundation of the textile. Thread types, color, interlacements which carry a particular impact; achieve emphasis through contrast. Drafts.


$34.00 -*Sheer Delight â Handwoven Transparencies* by Doramay Keasbey , HC, dj. (1990) Stellar Publishing House, CA. A transparency is woven on a fine warp, with the pattern areas inlaid with a heavier yarn. When mounted in front of a window, the warp seems to disappear while the pattern seems suspended in the air. How to do.


$4.00 -*Tassels* by Doris Hoover & Nancy Welch, 2nd printing (1979) SC; A handbook for weavers, stitchers, needlepointers, banner makers, belly dancers and other playful people.




To make a purchase or ask questions about these books, please contact me off list. 
Thank you, 
Kay Doolittle, Woodinville, WA 98077; <[email protected]>


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

To view a photo - please visit my blog:
http://mffstudio.blogspot.com


[email protected]


(46) - 8.5â (ish) wooden bobbins 
$6.00 each plus shipping 
(new these sell for $10.25 ea. at Camilla Valley)




These are from a pet and smoke free home and are in very nice shape.


Please include your zip code (for a postal quote) and your paypal email address (so I can send you a money request) when inquiring.


Please include the quantity of bobbins wanted when inquiring


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

My buddy Kay again.

Prices do not include shipping. Please provide your zip code for a postal quote. I will take a money order, cashiers check, personal check or paypal. 


To give you an idea what is in each book, I've put together a blurb. Nearly all the books have a former owner's name in/on it.


*DYE*
$5.00 *Fabric Printing: Screen Method* by Richard Valentino & Phyllis Mufson, (1975) SC, 49+ pg, gobs of illus., (âscreen printingâ), San Francisco, CA, showing the art of printing in the creation of a book, going thru process step-by-step. Set up a studio, materials, design suggestions, sources, techniques. Special emphasis ion photo methods.


$20.00 *Wild Color* (Natural Dyes) Jenny Dean, 100 recipes (1999) Watson-Guptil, SC, 144 pg. 
part one deals with the dyeing process, mordanting, choosing yarns, and adjusting color variations. pt 2 deals with the dyes themselvesâcollecting, preparing, storing dyestuffs plus specific recipes. SC, 144 pg.




*FELT*
$22.00 -*Fundamentals of Feltmaking* by Patricia Spark, Shuttlecraft Books (1989) SC, How to: fiber, supplies & equipt., prepare fleece, sample, shrinkage & weight, make felt: flat & 3-D, finishing, creative design.


$10.00 -*Feltmaking, Technique & Projects*, Inge Evers, Lark Books (1987) SC. History, basic tech & equipt., traditional and modern tech. & motifs, clothing, other applications: group feltmaking, sculpture, etc.


$27.00 -*The Felting Needle Further Fantasies* by Ayala Talpai, self-pub/Diligence Woodworking & Design (Spr 2003) spiral. A 2nd workbook. Packed with details, ideas and recently emerged techniques.




*OTHER CULTURES (Native)*
$5.00  *Circles of The World, Traditional Art of the Plains Indians* by Richard Conn, Denver Art Museum (1982) SC. Intro, Circle of the Family, the Tribe, Humanity, Unknown, the Circles Today, color & b/w plates w/explanations. A good look at clothing and history.


$2.00 -*Han Indians, People of the River*, Dawson Indian Band (Athapaskans), Dawson, Yukon/Eagle, AK, (1988), SC,15 pgs. Tribal history from the first arrivals from Asia; Life, times & culture before Russian/Hudson Bay traders; Yukon gold rush; Present & Future; biblio.


$4.00  *Ethnic Looms* by Caroline M. Jorstad (1982), SC, 45 pages. An introduction to the looms and pertinent info about use/yarn/dyes, etc. from North, South & Central America, Pacific & Asia, Middle East, Greece, Africa.


$6.00 -*Design Motifs of Ancient Mexico* by Jorge Enciso, Dover (1953/1969), SC. Unusual collection of pictorial material of 766 primitive designs to add color & strong lines to handcrafts; 90% of material has never been printed, copyright free. Aztec, Maya, Totonac, Zapotec, Olmec, Toltec and other early Mexican cultures.


$5.00 -*Embroidery of MexicoâGuatemala*, Travel of the World Handicrafts, Vol. 1, Japanese text, Tokyo (1975), SC. Garments, embroidery, present-day pictures from the Chiapas to the Jalisco. Different figures to be embroidered or stitched. Ideas for double-weave, pick-up or tapestry within pages.


$10.00 -*Textiles of Ancient Peru and Their Techniques* by Raoul DâHarcourt, U of Washington Press (1962/1974), SC. [Top of binding crinkly due to past spilled liquid, all pages open.] Pub. in French in 1934, has been the classic work of Peruvian textiles and techniques of pre-Columbian weaving. Complete text & all black and white illus., prints, and diagrams of the original 1962 English translation. Ideas of innumerable ways yarns can be manipulated to produce cloth, Peru archaeology, techniques of textile manufacture.




*RUG*
$4.00 -*The Pile Weaves* by Jean Wilson, (1974) SC, 96 pg. Ends of yarn, cut or looped, rising above a flat background weave to create a surface interest. The pile may be shaggy, tightly packed and upright, smoothed down in regular rows, or a wild non-directional tangle of cut ends. Useful as rugs, carpets, cushions, wall hangings. Instructions & line drawings of 26 techniques & how to do them.


$21.00 -*A Rug Weaver's Source Book*; a compilation of Rug Weaving Technique, by Interweave (1984) SC. 8 different crafts peopleâhow do they do what they do? Ideas, loom types & materials, edges & tension, finishes, weaves: plain, twill, rag, rya, warp-faced & block; card-woven selvages & shaft-switching.




*TAPESTRY*
$17.00â*VHS:** Tapestry Weaving, Level 1* w/Nancy Harvey, (1985) Victoria Video Productions. Video Workshop, running time: 110 minutes in color. Weave horizontal, vertical, diagonal, circular, vertical curving and horizontal curving shapes. Includes many technical considerations as well as finishing and mounting tips. Also learn slit, interlocking, outlining, pick and pick, horizontal stripes and more.


$17.00â*VHS:** Tapestry Weaving, Level 2* w/Nancy Harvey, (1987) Victoria Video Productions. Video Workshop, running time: 107 minutes in color. Techniques include horizontal shading (hatching, hachures and floating bars), vertical shading (using single and multiple strands of weft), vertical outlining, refinements of double weft and single weft interlock and how to create overlapping transparent imagery. Plan a project, prepare a cartoon, color sampling. Tapestry technique can be used in pillows, rugs, tote bags, wall hangings, and even clothing.




*TECHNIQUES *
$12.00 -*A Handbook of Weaves* by G. H. Oelsner, HC w/dj (1952?). Translated & revised by Samuel S. Dale, including a supplement on the analysis of weaves & fabrics, 1,875 illustrations. Dover Publications, good shape considering age. A 1915 reference book, republished. More of an idea book, technical info, not a "recipe" book. Great for creating patterns and extending basic knowledge of weaves. From simple draft and plain weave to more complicated fancy weaves, with clear text and 1,875 working diagrams. Some weaves: irregular, double-stitched and filling satins; basket and rib; twills: steep, undulating, broken, offset, corkscrew, interlocking, herringbone, fancy; honeycomb and lace, tricot and matelassÃ©; corded, piquÃ© and kersey; hundreds more including 342 crÃ©pe weaves, etc.


$7.00 -*Surface Interest: Textiles of Today* by Harriet Tidball, Shuttle Craft Monograph #2, SC, (1961) 22 pgs. [a little wrinkled/smelly] Lifting of the chief design elements of a textile to the surface. Implies the use of a backing or subsidiary element to create the foundation of the textile. Thread types, color, interlacements which carry a particular impact; achieve emphasis through contrast. Drafts.


$35.00 -*Sheer Delight â Handwoven Transparencies* by Doramay Keasbey , HC, dj. (1990) Stellar Publishing House, CA. A transparency is woven on a fine warp, with the pattern areas inlaid with a heavier yarn. When mounted in front of a window, the warp seems to disappear while the pattern seems suspended in the air. How to do.


$4.00 -*Tassels* by Doris Hoover & Nancy Welch, 2nd printing (1979) SC; A handbook for weavers, stitchers, needlepointers, banner makers, belly dancers and other playful people.




To make a purchase or ask questions about these books, please contact me off list. 
Thank you, 
Kay Doolittle, Woodinville, WA 98077; <[email protected]>


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

I've lowed the prices on almost all of the weaving/spinning and felting books so now is the time to check them out! Please send your wish list along with your zip code. You can find them at http://dyepot.com/Destash Weaving Books.htm
I accept paypal in any form. 
Highlighed prices are the new lower prices so they're easy to spot! 

Thanks for looking! 

Christina Parham in VA 
Handpainted Fibers & Yarn
www.dyepot.com


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow- thats a lot of stuff!!!!

It will be all I can do not to order a little SOMETHING!

Thanks, Lez for the links!


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

As far as I know, the ads so far listed by me are still good and not all gone. I keep getting them every few days, so like I said already, not too many people are responding to them - except me!

I'm posting next some new ads I got in the last few days.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

To view photos of each item listed - please visit my blog:
http://mffstudio.blogspot.com

[email protected]

* These are from a pet and smoke free home.

* Please include your zip code (for a postal quote) and your paypal email address (so I can send you a money request) when inquiring.

* US Shipping only

* Please pay with in 4 hours of the money request being sent to you (unless other arrangements have been made) otherwise they will be offered to the next in line.



Leclerc 6" Bobbins - $5.50 for 5 (sold as lot)

Leclerc 4" Bobbins - $18.00 for 18 (sold as lot)

3.5" Aluminum Bobbins - $4.00 for 4 (sold as lot)


23 Cardboard Spools (3.5" Long x 2.5" Diameter) $26.00


8" Wooden Pirns - (package of 5) - $16.00 per pkg - New - never been used

2 packages available


8" Pirns - (package of 5) - $16.00 per pkg -New - never been used

3 packages available


3.5" - Bluster Bay Paper Quills (package of 10) - $5.00 per pkg

14 packages available - New - never been used


5" - Bluster Bay Paper Quills (package of 10) - $5.00 per pkg

14 packages available - New - never been used


15.5â - 12 Dent Carbon Steel Reed

total measurements: 16.25â x 4 5/8â minimal rust - $12.00


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

8/2 Tencil Dark Green 8 oz/1680 yards $12.00

8/2 Tencil Black 8 oz/1680 yards $12.00

8/2 Tencil Olive 8 oz/1680 yards $12.00

8/2 Tencil Grayed Blue 8 oz/1680 yards $12.00



8/2 Tencil Yarn Magic Carpet Ride 8oz/1680 yards painted $28.00



This all came from Heritage Yarns Margaret Pittman



Handpainted 10/2 tencil Yarn Island Tropics from Mystical Creation Yarns $12.28 x 2 $24.56

Handpainted 10/2 tencil Yarnd Celtic from Mystical Creation Yarns $12.25 x 2 $20.50



Two of the cones are Â½ full the rest are not used. 



2 Patterns for weaving Faux IKAT scarves or shawl are included. I purchased all this to make two IKAT Tencil scarves, Hope you can use it.



Close to $100.00, will sell all for $60.00 plus S&H



Esther


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

To view photos - please visit my blog:

http://mffstudio.blogspot.com

[email protected]

Norwood 50â Weaving Width - Cherry Loom
Model 450 - (made in Fremont MI)
4 Shaft / 6 Treadle
1 yard sectional warp beam

3 carbon steel reeds: 8, 10 and 12 dent

more heddles than Iâd like to count!

Matching Cherry Norwood Hinged Seat Bench

Norwood Tension Box and revolution counter (to be used in sectional warping)
with 8, 10 12 dent reeds to fit on tension box.

Spool Rack - holds 30 spools

Also includes:
4 sets of various length lease sticks
Lecelerc Warpng Paddle
Book: Weaving Made Easy
Book: Sectional Warping Made Easy - Russel Groeff
Norwood Manual
Spare nuts and bolts
heddle hook
stick shuttle
weaving sword
Box of misc weaving yarn

$1125.00

This loom is located in Pine River WI (54965)
We will not ship this loom.
Pick up preferred but we will deliver with in a 150 mile radius of our home, for the cost of gas and an extra value meal for the 2 of us.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

For all of those who don't do facebook I just got done loading all my fleece pictures to Flickr. http://www.flickr.com/photos/ranchingtraditionfiber/
Please let me know if you have any questions
Thanks
Kami


On Tue, Feb 18, 2014 at 8:38 PM, <[email protected]> wrote:



'Tis the season. The sheep are shorn and all my raw wool is listed on my facebook page. This link should take you directly to the 2014 Raw Wool Album. https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.664488380275896.1073741853.134692386588834&amp;type=
Please let me know if you have any questions
Kami Noyes
Ranching Tradition Fiber
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ranching-Tradition-Fiber/134692386588834
http://www.etsy.com/shop/RanchingTradition




-- 
Kami Noyes
Ranching Tradition Fiber
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Ranching-Tradition-Fiber/134692386588834
http://www.etsy.com/shop/RanchingTradition


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

To view photos - please visit my blog:
http://mffstudio.blogspot.com
[email protected]

* These are from a pet and smoke free home.

* Please include your zip code (for a postal quote) and your paypal email address (so I can send you a money request) when inquiring.

* Prices do not include shipping

* US Shipping only

* Please pay with in 4 hours of the money request being sent to you (unless other arrangements have been made) otherwise they will be offered to the next in line.

***
***

Color Trends - Michele Wipplinger - $25.00

Damast - Forlags AB Vavhasten - (draw loom patterns) - includes english supplement - $20.00

Treadled Togs - Kerry Evans - $20.00

Planned and Unplanned Creative Handwoven Clothing - Pat White and Isa Vogel - $20.00

Handwoven Tailormade - Sharon Alderman - $25.00

Handwoven Clothing, Felted to Wear - Anita Mayer - $18.00

A Bakers Dozen, From Rags toâ¦. $12.00

Fashions From the Loom - Betty Beard - $18.00

Designer Diagonals - Virginia West - $25.00

Clothing A Handwoven Approach - Barbara Hamaker - $30.00

A Cut Above - Virginia West - $15.00

The Weaving Roses (Hard Cover) - Safner - $45.00

The Weaverâs Book (Hard Cover) - Harriet Tidball - $8.00

The Structure of Weaving (Hard Cover) - Ann Sutton - $25.00

The Shuttlecraft Book of American Hand-Weaving (Hard Cover) - Mary Meigs Atwater - $40.00

Weaverâs Study Course - Sourcebook for Ideas and Techniques - Else Regensteiner - $10.00

Color and Fiber (Hard Cover) - Patricia Lambert - $15.00

Weaving - A Handbook of the Fiber Arts (Hard Cover) - Shirley Held - $18.00

Bauhaus Textiles - women artists and the weaving workshop - Sigrid Weltge - $75.00

Warp and Weave - Robert LeClerc - $6.00

FiberArts Design Book Five (Hard Cover) - $8.00

FiberArts Design Book Four (Hard Cover) - 8.00

FiberArts Design Book Three (Hard Cover) - $8.00

Learning to Warp Your Loom - Joanne Hall - $15.00

Learning to Weave (Hard Cover) - Deborah Chandler - $15.00

Small Looms in Action - Elizabeth Jensen - $25.00

The Ashford Book of Textures and Towels for the four shaft loom - $20.00

The Techniques of Sprang (HardCover) - Peter Collingwood - $75.00

Byways in Handweaving (Hard Cover) - Mary Meigs Atwater - $15.00

Handweaverâs Instruction Manual - Harriet Douglas - $12.00

Color Harmony - A Guide to Creative Color Combinations - Hideaki Chijiiwa - $6.00

Color Harmony 2 - A Guide to Creative Color Combinations - Bride M Whelan - $6.00

Handspun Handwoven Scarves - Rosalie dittman - $15.00

Finishing Touches for the Handweaver - Virginia West - $15.00

The Handweaverâs Pattern Book - Iona Plath - $12.00

Foot Powered Loom Weaving (HardCover) - Worst - $12.00

Weaves and Pattern Drafting (HardCover) - John Tovey - $8.00

Fabric Design - Janet Phillips - $10.00

Designing on the Loom (HardCover) (Book fine - dust cover has tears) - Mary Kirby - $8.00

Designing for Weaving (HardCover) - Carol Kurtz - $7.00

Exploring Color and Design for Handweavers (HardCover) - Molly Duncan - $16.00

Color Works- The Crafters Guide to Color - Deb Menz - $10.00

HW Design Collection 11 - Heirloom Table Linens - $10.00

HW Design Collection 14 - Weaving For Baby - $10.00

__._,_.___


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

To view photos of each scanned cover - please visit my blog:&#8232;

http://mffstudio.blogspot.com

[email protected]

Handwoven Magazines - $3.00 each plus shipping or purchase 20 or more - $2.00 each plus shipping!
* These are from a pet and smoke free home.
* Please include your zip code (for a postal quote) and your paypal email address (so I can send you a money request) when inquiring.
* Prices do not include shipping
* US Shipping only


1979 Fall / Winter
1980 Spring / Summer
1980 Fall/Winter
1982 Jan
1982 Sept
1982 Nov/Dec
1983 Jan/Feb
1984 Jan/Feb
1984 Nov/Dec
1985 Jan/Feb
1985 Summer&#8232;
1986 Jan/Feb
1986 Mar/Apr
1986 May/Jun
1986 Sept/Oct
1986 Nov/Dec
1987 Mar/Apr
1987 May/Jun
1987 Sept/Oct
1987 Nov/Dec
1988 Jan/Feb
1988 Mar/Apr
1988 May/Jun/Jul
1988 Sept/Oct
1988 Nov/Dec
1989 Jan/Feb
1989 May/Jun
1989 Sept/Oct
1989 Nov/Dec
1990 Jan/Feb
1990 May/Jun
1990 Sept/Oct
1990 Nov/Dec
1991 Jan/Feb
1991 Mar/Apr
1991 May/Jun
1991 Sept/Oct
1991 Nov/Dec
1992 Mar/Apr
1992 May/Jun
1992 Sept/Oct
1992 Nov/Dec
1993 Jan/Feb
1993 Mar/Apr
1993 May/Jun
1993 Sept/Oct
1993 Nov/Dec
1994 Jan/Feb
1994 Mar/Apr
1994 May/Jun
1994 Sept/Oct
1994 Nov/Dec
1995 Jan/Feb
1996 Mar/Apr
1997 Nov/Dec
1998 Mar/Apr
2001 Sept/Oct
2003 Jan/Feb
2003 Mar/Apr
2003 Sept/Oct
2004 Jan/Feb
2005 Mar/Apr
2005 Sept/Oct
2006 Sept/Oct
The Handwoven Index 21 year


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

We have the following for sale at all times:

California Red Roving

Dyed Mohair Roving (35 colors)

Dyed Cormo Roving (25 colors)

White Cormo Roving and Top

Unwashed White Kid/Yearling Fleece

Cormo Fleece (Available in late March)

California Red Fleece (Available in late March)


Please see our web site or call for more information.

Apple Rose Farm

Peru, NY 12972

www.applerose.com 518-643-2790


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Greetings! 
Very clean roving and top from my farm in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan. All fiber is from the very best part of the fleeces so fiber length is uniform throughout; did I mention it is very, very clean? 100% Satisfaction guaranteed ,and I would be more than happy to send a sample if you send me a self-addressed and stamped envelope! You can see all selections in my Etsy shop: https://www.etsy.com/shop/fiddleknollfarm

I have the following selections and quantities available: 
Light gray Romney roving - 13, 8 oz. balls ($14/ball) 
Dark gray Romney roving - 8, 8 oz. balls ($14/ball) 
White Romney roving - 3, 8 oz. balls ($14/ball) 
Light tan CVM top - 4, 8 oz. balls ($22/8 ball) 
Reddish tan CVM X Llama blend top - 8, 8 oz. balls ($22/ball) 
Dark dark fine wool top - 4, 8 oz. balls ($20/ball) 
Dark cvm roving suitable for felting - 3, 8 oz. balls ($8/ball) 

Contact me anytime with questions, I love talking fiber and sheep! 
Sue 
FiddleKnollFarm.com http://fiddleknollfarm.com/ 
906-458-5817 or [email protected]


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

wow- those are some great prices for those rovings!


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

I've listed a Jensen spinning wheel on the barter board today. It is also listed on Ravelry, Craiglist, and WeavingSales Ads Yahoo Group. I plan to be at the Maryland Sheep and Wool Festival on Saturday. (I live about 22 miles from the Howard Co. Fairgrounds.)

Thanks,
Lavender Blue


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

IowaLez said:


> We have the following for sale at all times:
> 
> Apple Rose Farm


I recommend NOT ordering from this farm. The fleeces I received were terrible and the owner was less than nice.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi is that the one you got the California Red from last year or so and they gave you such a bad time of it?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

It was quite a few years ago, but yes, the one that showed a beautiful CA Red hogget fleece with indication that it her fleeces were covered.

Got the fleece & it was poorly skirted. A lot of manure tags & plenty of large cockle burrs embedded. Even after opening the tips of the fleece, it took 6 washes to remove the dirt & gunk (which washed out the beautiful strawberry colored tips).

I sent before & after pictures to seller, who told me she has no burrs in her pastures, that I didn't know how to scour a fleece, blah blah blah ... but she would buy the fleece back from me at the same price per oz that I bought it for.

She was pretty darn mean & nasty.

I was only one of many folks that were very dissatisfied with the fleece I received. She spammed me with emails for 3 years after this.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yikes!


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Price reduced on the Jensen spinning wheel in Barter Board; was $1000, now $950. Also, found on the wheel where it is stamped as wheel #24.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

She is very pretty! Good luck selling her. Have you tried posting it on Ravelry too! A much bigger market over there and some deep pockets too.


----------



## Lavender Blue (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestion but she is already listed in a couple places on Ravelry, on Craigslist/Baltimore, on 2 yahoo groups, and here.  I need the space and the money, but not the wheel. 

LB


----------

